# New Forum - Meals In Minutes



## GB (Aug 5, 2008)

We have created a new forum those those who need to get meals on the table fast. It is called Meals In Minutes and is located under the General Cooking Forums heading on the forums page. This will be a very handy forum for those who work and have kids and only have a very short window of opportunity each night to make dinner or for people who do not have a lot of time at home and need suggestions for quick meals.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 5, 2008)

Well dang! You folks have been busy with the new forums lately


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2008)

When it rains it pours.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 5, 2008)

Well we'll just have to start calling you Morton


----------



## babetoo (Aug 5, 2008)

sounds like fun to me and certainly very useful

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice, thanks! 
I bet I can even add useful info on that forum, quite unlike my usual nonsense!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 6, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Very nice, thanks!
> I bet I can even add useful info on that forum, quite unlike my usual nonsense!!!


 
I enjoy your "usual nonsense"!
This is a great idea!!!
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2008)

GB said:


> When it rains it pours.


 

GB, you're the salt of the earth.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 6, 2008)

Look forward to everyone's post.  I am always in need of quick weeknight meals.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 6, 2008)

very cool...
with Paul working two full time jobs and my full time job...hunting season...and such 
I need quick and easy!


----------



## non-stop cook (Aug 6, 2008)

that's what I'm working on at our household, even us retired need ideas, thanks
for making it available


----------



## Aria (Aug 8, 2008)

*Meals in Minutes...*

Now we agree.   We want Meals in Minutes.

Let's go.  Let's start posting the recipes to make this happen.  I will try to find one.  Aria


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 9, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Very nice, thanks!
> I bet I can even add useful info on that forum, quite unlike my usual nonsense!!!



Its the obsession with cherries that does it..

Good idea for a forum, I run into this problem all the time where I want the more sophisticated meals but don't have the time.

My favorite growing up was to dice hot dogs into pork and beans, LOL. The epitome of quick and easy!!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 9, 2008)

This thread is begging for a Rachael Ray comment, but I will exercise restraint at this time.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2008)

When we were brainstorming names for the new forum IC one of them was 29 minute meals


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2008)

ironchef said:


> but I will exercise restraint at this time.



that's GOTTA hurt!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Aug 9, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> that's GOTTA hurt!



But it's all very much appreciated!!


----------



## Bilby (Aug 12, 2008)

This new forum has my name ALL over it!!  Cooking for just one most of the time, I don't really like spending more time making the meal than I do eating it!! I save the more elaborate stuff for bulk meals or for guests.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 12, 2008)

BILBY!!!!!
So good to see you!!!!!
Hope you're well.


----------



## Bilby (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Suzi! Yeah I'm fine.  I've been sitting in the DC Lounge waiting for someone to call by for the past couple of hours. You were there but I guess I missed you in passing! How's things?


----------



## Lynd (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome, thanks a lot. Sometimes I get home and only have time for something quick if I'm going out (I like to eat at home to save money, most fo the time). I'll make use of the new forum


----------



## Jikoni (Aug 28, 2008)

Great, We all love cooking, but there are times we are pressed for time. Good thinking guys.


----------

